# Can someone model this enclosure with me?



## Jmirage (Nov 23, 2010)

I am looking at using a pair of diamond audio D610D2's.

Specs found here

I modeled it, came up with an enclosure I thought would be nice, and have a little extra punch in the 40-50hz area...

2 subs, 1.6ft2, fb=40hz

I was happy with that... until I called Diamond, I explained what the plan is[edit: was], and he said, oh no, not unless I just listen to rock, if I listen to rap or anything I should use 1 10 or 1 12 with that airspace. He explained that it just didn't play low enough, my other option would be to use them in a sealed enclosure, so I got off the phone.

So I modeled what I currently have in my car, and IDQd2V2, 1.6ft2 @ 34hz, and it plays nice and low, according to me. I would keep it except it doesn't have the power handling I want.

So comparing the IDQ model to the Diamond D3's, it looks like I should be playing lower and louder with the Diamonds. The f3 would be at 32hz, but from what I understand, the in car f3 will be lower.

Also, if I model them in a sealed enclosure, the f3 is 45, which I think would really suck. Please correct me if I am wrong about this sucking??

Is there something I am missing? Do I need to just listen to the Diamond tech support guy and use a single 12? Or how about tuning the pair of 10's to 29hz, that would put the f3 at 25hz.

I also went as far as to play a few of my songs that I think play low bass, Young Jeezy stuff, and played them through Sonic Visualizer to watch how low the bass is, and it doesn't seem to be much lower than high 30's, then I played "No Hands", and that I found to go down to ~30.5hz. Most of the bass was above 40hz, so I would assume since that is my typical listening, and in car would go down to 32, that it's fine, and I don't have use for reproducing 22hz?

Maybe I don't understand the model, but it seems to peak where MOST of 
my type of music peaks, I can EQ it out if it seems nasty, but in the end, I am not giving up any more space, so I need to figure out what will work in the space I have and go low. 

So, can someone else model this enclosure and tell me I don't know what I'm talking about?


----------

